# Px4 F issue



## Eclipse581 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I am new to the hand gun community and have a couple of questions to ask. Yesterday I took my Px4 .40 to the range and was having a good time, until for some reason when I would empty all the rounds in the mag, send my slide back foreword and turn the safety on, it would not let me pull the slide back to put another round in the chamber. It did this like 3-4 times, ive shot maybe 400 rounds through it, its a new gun, I keep it clean and everything but It would just not let me pull the slid back. I took the gun apart and there seemed to be nothing wrong with it at all. I was shooting S&W .40 from it. Then for some reason after the fourth time it worked fine. Any ideas? and should I take it to a gun smith?

Thanks!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Did you read your instruction manual?


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thats strange, maybe bring it to the shop you purchased it from? ONe of their trained professionals might be able to help.


----------



## Eclipse581 (Feb 26, 2013)

The instruction booklet does not tell you what to do when your slide wont pull back, but i guess ill take it to the store i bought it at


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe check for some youtube movies boss.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

berettabone said:


> Did you read your instruction manual?


What does it say in the instruction manual?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Eclipse581 said:


> Hey guys, I am new to the hand gun community and have a couple of questions to ask. Yesterday I took my Px4 .40 to the range and was having a good time, until for some reason when I would empty all the rounds in the mag, send my slide back foreword and turn the safety on, it would not let me pull the slide back to put another round in the chamber. It did this like 3-4 times, ive shot maybe 400 rounds through it, its a new gun, I keep it clean and everything but It would just not let me pull the slid back. I took the gun apart and there seemed to be nothing wrong with it at all. I was shooting S&W .40 from it. Then for some reason after the fourth time it worked fine. Any ideas? and should I take it to a gun smith?
> 
> Thanks!


Examine the slide spring assembly


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Eclipse581 said:


> Hey guys, I am new to the hand gun community and have a couple of questions to ask. Yesterday I took my Px4 .40 to the range and was having a good time, until for some reason when I would empty all the rounds in the mag, send my slide back foreword and turn the safety on, it would not let me pull the slide back to put another round in the chamber.Thanks!


"Send my slide forward after emptying all the rounds in the mag"? Are you using the slide release to release the slide or manually releasing the slide with your hand? Are you doing this on an empty magazine, with the magazine out or a freshly loaded magazine to chamber a round? I hope you are not riding the slide forward while attempting to chamber a round are you? What ammunition were you using? I guess what your saying is you shot a full mag, released the mag, did not put in another mag, but dropped the slide with the safety off, put the safety on, inserted a new fully loaded magazine, and you could not rack the slide to the rear to chamber a round with the safety on? Try it with one less round in the magazine to see if that works. It may be that the new magazine fully loaded takes more to rack the slide than what you are giving it especially while racking the slide, with a new fully loaded magazine and with the pistol on safety. How experienced are you with handguns and which PX4 is it?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I didn't read it......


pic said:


> What does it say in the instruction manual?


----------

